# The spawn of Jim and Tammy Faye



## Richard King (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't worry. This guy is going to fix everything that is wrong with the church today...

http://worldofwonder.net/archives/one_punk_under_god.wow


(is there a smiley available with tongue planted firmly in cheek?)


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 11, 2006)

Just my gut reaction here, and my humble opinion - he is the world's biggest cootie.


----------



## caddy (Dec 11, 2006)

Christ delivers us from these types of things. He seems to be a prime example of being in the world and _of it_...instead of being in the world but not _of it_. Sad.


----------

